# Help identify this fish?



## jmmosley (Nov 29, 2010)

Anybody seen anything like this before? Caught in Choctawhatchee Bay near the 393 boat ramp.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sea robin?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_robin


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Looks like a little Stargazer to me, but Sea Robin as well. Can't tell.*


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

+2 ON THE SEA ROBIN:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat Master (May 19, 2011)

Looks like a robin fish. Awesome grouper bait!!!!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Seems to be the time of year for sea robin bites by all the fish id threads.

Brent


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

hogdogs said:


> Seems to be the time of year for sea robin bites by all the fish id threads.
> 
> Brent


i kno! tell me about it. catch these like every time i go fishing for trout. never heard of them til this year


----------

